# wavy vs. straight coat



## heaven'smom

So I have been looking at pictures of people's babies and was wondering how some maltese have wavier coats as opposed to those who have straighter coats... Heaven has some waves in her coat- is it a product or a brushing that makes their coat straighter... i'm sorry if this question sounds really ridiculous....


----------



## vjw

It's primarily genetics that determines coat type. My first maltese Misty had a curly, cottony coat and her groomer was somehow able to straighten her hair when she was groomed. I couldn't do it, but she could and I never asked her what technique she used. I have a different groomer now or I would ask. 

My current puppy Karli has a naturally straight, silky coat (thusfar). Some owners and groomers use a flat iron to get the wavy coat straighter, but I personally would be afraid I'd burn my doggie. Maybe some of the show and groomer SM members will have more insight. 

By the way, Heaven is cutie pie.



Joy


----------



## Tina

Sometimes what looks like a wavy cottony coat isn't. The true silk coat will contour the body of the dog, giving it an appearance of waves in the coat. One way to tell which coat you have, look at the part and kinda pull the hair down the sides of the dog. The coat the dog has will be in those few inches of coat. 

Preventing the coat from appearing wavy can be tough. Before the shows pretty much everyone flat irons the coats. You might try the sleek and smooth shampoo. I would guess your groomer uses a stand dryer when she dries her and possibly puts on a cream to smooth the coat down afterwards. 

There is so much to learn about coat care its unbelievable.

Tina


----------



## kickapoo

WOW.....I'm learning all the time. I had no idea that Maltese had their coats flat-ironed for show!









I assumed Maltese had to have perfectly STRAIGHT coats. My first Maltese had a perfect coat, naturally, like this. Very silky & straight. I never had a problem keeping his long silky coat tangle free. We lost Moochie last year at age 5, due to a brain tumor.









I had to have another Maltese & got "Opie" from another breeder as a pup. He had the same straight coat that Moochie had...but it seemed thicker. Then when he was about a year old....I noticed that his hair seemed to be growing in on his body "crimped" looking.







I started having problems keeping mats from forming, even after using conditioners. And he definitely resisted combing them out. His hair is so thick, that he was hot & panting all the time. So I did what I said I'd never do.....I gave in & clipped him.









Here is Opie before clipping. (you can't see the crimped looking hair, because there was only about an inch growth of it next to the skin at this point)










And here he is "partially" clipped. 










I did eventually get his legs fully clipped. And now, he has about 1 inch of growth all over his body...and he has soft wavy curls on his body with straight silky hair on his tail & head!







He IS Registered & I saw both parents. Of course, I have bred horses for years & know genetics...I know that different genes can skip generations...so there must be some wavy coats in his background. I'm just glad to know that wavy coats ARE common on Maltese. I was beginning to wonder if I had a Malti-Poo!


----------



## Kutsmail1

QUOTE (Tina @ Jun 28 2007, 08:46 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=398415


> Sometimes what looks like a wavy cottony coat isn't. The true silk coat will contour the body of the dog, giving it an appearance of waves in the coat. One way to tell which coat you have, look at the part and kinda pull the hair down the sides of the dog. The coat the dog has will be in those few inches of coat.
> 
> Preventing the coat from appearing wavy can be tough. Before the shows pretty much everyone flat irons the coats. You might try the sleek and smooth shampoo. I would guess your groomer uses a stand dryer when she dries her and possibly puts on a cream to smooth the coat down afterwards.
> 
> There is so much to learn about coat care its unbelievable.
> 
> Tina [/B]


Hi Tina, I have a question re: the flat iron for straightening the coats. Which one do you use. I have been researching, and have not been able to find anything definite. I was guessing maybe a one inch for fine hair with different heat settings and just start with the lowest heat till I find the one that works?
Thanks in advance, Barbara


----------



## wooflife

Izzy has a pretty wavy coat - I have a metro force blower to dry her and her hair is pretty straight when I get done. Of course it only lasts for about a day and then it starts curling again. 

She isn't a show dog so I don't really worry about it but I might try a smoothing product at some point - that was a good idea. 

Leslie


----------



## Carole

I have never used a flat iron........no need the girls are clipped short...

But just as a warning should anyone try this.....the pictures I have seen always show show people *using a comb between the skin and the hot flat iron* so as not to burn the fur-baby.


----------



## Kutsmail1

I mainly wanted anyone who uses one to recommend a brand and size for me. I'm not ready to use one yet, but I usually start checking things out before I do anything.

Thanks so much for your responses,
Barbara


----------



## yumyum

My Maltese, Yum Yum, had a wavy coat, extremely thick. It was so thick that she was grossly hot all the time. But she was very beautiful. I always kept her hair long.

When we first got Yum Yum, my son would brush her each night. They established a strong bond between them. He would wash and dry her. But, when she seemed dry to him she really was not, because the hair close to her skin retained some moisture when her outer coat was beautifully groomed. Eventually, she became matted - slowly, insidiously, and profoundly. I tried to brush the matting out, but the fur was so packed to her skin that I just cut her short and started over. That is when I started grooming Yum Yum myself. I believe that grooming is a strong bonding experience and I am not willing to give that away to a stranger.

Once I understood her hair and established a routine, I never had any further problems. I found that the only thing that enhanced her beautiful hair was Johnson's baby shampoo. It kept her hair from matting, and left it soft, silky, very white, and allowed it to cascade softly over her body. I did not use any other product to wash her, since it is impossible to rinse conditioner from very thick hair. The only conditioner I used was an occasional lemon squeezed over her skin or, on special occasions, a product in the Drug Store called Colesterol. It washes out easily and makes the hair very silky, shiny, and unbelievably easy to manage. Great therapy for people hair also.

In the 5 and 10 or Drug Stores they have a large plastic comb for people hair. It has kind of distorted teeth. It detangles the hair very gently, before the mats become problematic. Gently work from the outside in. Of course, you should brush any long-haired dog regularly to maintain texture and sheen. This is very relaxing for the dog.

I never again had a problem with Yum Yum's long, thick coat. She was magnificent. 

I had a baby scissors with rounded tips. I cut the hair beneath her eyes short regularly. Therefore, she never had any tear stains. When her cousin, who had very straight Maltese hair, first started visiting, she had ugly copper wings under her eyes. I started cutting that hair very short when I was babysitting. Eventually, she had no tear stains either.


----------



## ilovemymaltese

QUOTE (YumYum @ Jun 16 2009, 05:52 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=792164


> My Maltese, Yum Yum, had a wavy coat, extremely thick. It was so thick that she was grossly hot all the time. But she was very beautiful. I always kept her hair long.
> 
> When we first got Yum Yum, my son would brush her each night. They established a strong bond between them. He would wash and dry her. But, when she seemed dry to him she really was not, because the hair close to her skin retained some moisture when her outer coat was beautifully groomed. Eventually, she became matted - slowly, insidiously, and profoundly. I tried to brush the matting out, but the fur was so packed to her skin that I just cut her short and started over. That is when I started grooming Yum Yum myself. I believe that grooming is a strong bonding experience and I am not willing to give that away to a stranger.
> 
> Once I understood her hair and established a routine, I never had any further problems. I found that the only thing that enhanced her beautiful hair was Johnson's baby shampoo. It kept her hair from matting, and left it soft, silky, very white, and allowed it to cascade softly over her body. I did not use any other product to wash her, since it is impossible to rinse conditioner from very thick hair. The only conditioner I used was an occasional lemon squeezed over her skin or, on special occasions, a product in the Drug Store called Colesterol. It washes out easily and makes the hair very silky, shiny, and unbelievably easy to manage. Great therapy for people hair also.
> 
> In the 5 and 10 or Drug Stores they have a large plastic comb for people hair. It has kind of distorted teeth. It detangles the hair very gently, before the mats become problematic. Gently work from the outside in. Of course, you should brush any long-haired dog regularly to maintain texture and sheen. This is very relaxing for the dog.
> 
> I never again had a problem with Yum Yum's long, thick coat. She was magnificent.
> 
> I had a baby scissors with rounded tips. I cut the hair beneath her eyes short regularly. Therefore, she never had any tear stains. When her cousin, who had very straight Maltese hair, first started visiting, she had ugly copper wings under her eyes. I started cutting that hair very short when I was babysitting. Eventually, she had no tear stains either.[/B]


I know many have said that Johnson's baby shampoo is very drying. Have you had any problems with that on her hair or skin? Just curious.


----------



## yumyum

QUOTE (ilovemymaltese @ Jun 16 2009, 08:58 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=792262


> QUOTE (YumYum @ Jun 16 2009, 05:52 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=792164





> My Maltese, Yum Yum, had a wavy coat, extremely thick. It was so thick that she was grossly hot all the time. But she was very beautiful. I always kept her hair long.
> 
> When we first got Yum Yum, my son would brush her each night. They established a strong bond between them. He would wash and dry her. But, when she seemed dry to him she really was not, because the hair close to her skin retained some moisture when her outer coat was beautifully groomed. Eventually, she became matted - slowly, insidiously, and profoundly. I tried to brush the matting out, but the fur was so packed to her skin that I just cut her short and started over. That is when I started grooming Yum Yum myself. I believe that grooming is a strong bonding experience and I am not willing to give that away to a stranger.
> 
> Once I understood her hair and established a routine, I never had any further problems. I found that the only thing that enhanced her beautiful hair was Johnson's baby shampoo. It kept her hair from matting, and left it soft, silky, very white, and allowed it to cascade softly over her body. I did not use any other product to wash her, since it is impossible to rinse conditioner from very thick hair. The only conditioner I used was an occasional lemon squeezed over her skin or, on special occasions, a product in the Drug Store called Colesterol. It washes out easily and makes the hair very silky, shiny, and unbelievably easy to manage. Great therapy for people hair also.
> 
> In the 5 and 10 or Drug Stores they have a large plastic comb for people hair. It has kind of distorted teeth. It detangles the hair very gently, before the mats become problematic. Gently work from the outside in. Of course, you should brush any long-haired dog regularly to maintain texture and sheen. This is very relaxing for the dog.
> 
> I never again had a problem with Yum Yum's long, thick coat. She was magnificent.
> 
> I had a baby scissors with rounded tips. I cut the hair beneath her eyes short regularly. Therefore, she never had any tear stains. When her cousin, who had very straight Maltese hair, first started visiting, she had ugly copper wings under her eyes. I started cutting that hair very short when I was babysitting. Eventually, she had no tear stains either.[/B]


I know many have said that Johnson's baby shampoo is very drying. Have you had any problems with that on her hair or skin? Just curious. 
[/B][/QUOTE]


I never had any problems with drying. It worked beautifully for Yum Yum. I have always heard that over washing drys also. A Maltese must be washed at least once a week because they are a little mop that gets dirty easily and their face can get sour. That is why you must use a mild shampoo. Perhaps they are not brushing the dogs hair enough. The Maltese I have now has silky, wavy hair, but the traditional thin Maltese hair. I use the same grooming routine. The more I brush her the more her hair shines. Beautiful. If you experience drying, Cholesterol is amazing, for doggy or human hair. Just keep it all out of the eyes.


----------



## Ladysmom

QUOTE (ilovemymaltese @ Jun 16 2009, 08:58 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=792262


> QUOTE (YumYum @ Jun 16 2009, 05:52 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=792164





> My Maltese, Yum Yum, had a wavy coat, extremely thick. It was so thick that she was grossly hot all the time. But she was very beautiful. I always kept her hair long.
> 
> When we first got Yum Yum, my son would brush her each night. They established a strong bond between them. He would wash and dry her. But, when she seemed dry to him she really was not, because the hair close to her skin retained some moisture when her outer coat was beautifully groomed. Eventually, she became matted - slowly, insidiously, and profoundly. I tried to brush the matting out, but the fur was so packed to her skin that I just cut her short and started over. That is when I started grooming Yum Yum myself. I believe that grooming is a strong bonding experience and I am not willing to give that away to a stranger.
> 
> Once I understood her hair and established a routine, I never had any further problems. I found that the only thing that enhanced her beautiful hair was Johnson's baby shampoo. It kept her hair from matting, and left it soft, silky, very white, and allowed it to cascade softly over her body. I did not use any other product to wash her, since it is impossible to rinse conditioner from very thick hair. The only conditioner I used was an occasional lemon squeezed over her skin or, on special occasions, a product in the Drug Store called Colesterol. It washes out easily and makes the hair very silky, shiny, and unbelievably easy to manage. Great therapy for people hair also.
> 
> In the 5 and 10 or Drug Stores they have a large plastic comb for people hair. It has kind of distorted teeth. It detangles the hair very gently, before the mats become problematic. Gently work from the outside in. Of course, you should brush any long-haired dog regularly to maintain texture and sheen. This is very relaxing for the dog.
> 
> I never again had a problem with Yum Yum's long, thick coat. She was magnificent.
> 
> I had a baby scissors with rounded tips. I cut the hair beneath her eyes short regularly. Therefore, she never had any tear stains. When her cousin, who had very straight Maltese hair, first started visiting, she had ugly copper wings under her eyes. I started cutting that hair very short when I was babysitting. Eventually, she had no tear stains either.[/B]


I know many have said that Johnson's baby shampoo is very drying. Have you had any problems with that on her hair or skin? Just curious. 
[/B][/QUOTE]

Johnson's Baby shampoo is very drying. It strips the natural oils out of the coat. I'm surprised you haven't had problems with it.


----------



## yumyum

QUOTE (LadysMom @ Jun 17 2009, 10:14 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=792497


> QUOTE (ilovemymaltese @ Jun 16 2009, 08:58 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=792262





> QUOTE (YumYum @ Jun 16 2009, 05:52 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=792164





> My Maltese, Yum Yum, had a wavy coat, extremely thick. It was so thick that she was grossly hot all the time. But she was very beautiful. I always kept her hair long.
> 
> When we first got Yum Yum, my son would brush her each night. They established a strong bond between them. He would wash and dry her. But, when she seemed dry to him she really was not, because the hair close to her skin retained some moisture when her outer coat was beautifully groomed. Eventually, she became matted - slowly, insidiously, and profoundly. I tried to brush the matting out, but the fur was so packed to her skin that I just cut her short and started over. That is when I started grooming Yum Yum myself. I believe that grooming is a strong bonding experience and I am not willing to give that away to a stranger.
> 
> Once I understood her hair and established a routine, I never had any further problems. I found that the only thing that enhanced her beautiful hair was Johnson's baby shampoo. It kept her hair from matting, and left it soft, silky, very white, and allowed it to cascade softly over her body. I did not use any other product to wash her, since it is impossible to rinse conditioner from very thick hair. The only conditioner I used was an occasional lemon squeezed over her skin or, on special occasions, a product in the Drug Store called Colesterol. It washes out easily and makes the hair very silky, shiny, and unbelievably easy to manage. Great therapy for people hair also.
> 
> In the 5 and 10 or Drug Stores they have a large plastic comb for people hair. It has kind of distorted teeth. It detangles the hair very gently, before the mats become problematic. Gently work from the outside in. Of course, you should brush any long-haired dog regularly to maintain texture and sheen. This is very relaxing for the dog.
> 
> I never again had a problem with Yum Yum's long, thick coat. She was magnificent.
> 
> I had a baby scissors with rounded tips. I cut the hair beneath her eyes short regularly. Therefore, she never had any tear stains. When her cousin, who had very straight Maltese hair, first started visiting, she had ugly copper wings under her eyes. I started cutting that hair very short when I was babysitting. Eventually, she had no tear stains either.[/B]


I know many have said that Johnson's baby shampoo is very drying. Have you had any problems with that on her hair or skin? Just curious. 
[/B][/QUOTE]

Johnson's Baby shampoo is very drying. It strips the natural oils out of the coat. I'm surprised you haven't had problems with it.
[/B][/QUOTE]

No problems for us, just great results.


----------



## bellaratamaltese

QUOTE (YumYum @ Jun 17 2009, 10:43 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=792648


> QUOTE (LadysMom @ Jun 17 2009, 10:14 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=792497





> QUOTE (ilovemymaltese @ Jun 16 2009, 08:58 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=792262





> QUOTE (YumYum @ Jun 16 2009, 05:52 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=792164





> My Maltese, Yum Yum, had a wavy coat, extremely thick. It was so thick that she was grossly hot all the time. But she was very beautiful. I always kept her hair long.
> 
> When we first got Yum Yum, my son would brush her each night. They established a strong bond between them. He would wash and dry her. But, when she seemed dry to him she really was not, because the hair close to her skin retained some moisture when her outer coat was beautifully groomed. Eventually, she became matted - slowly, insidiously, and profoundly. I tried to brush the matting out, but the fur was so packed to her skin that I just cut her short and started over. That is when I started grooming Yum Yum myself. I believe that grooming is a strong bonding experience and I am not willing to give that away to a stranger.
> 
> Once I understood her hair and established a routine, I never had any further problems. I found that the only thing that enhanced her beautiful hair was Johnson's baby shampoo. It kept her hair from matting, and left it soft, silky, very white, and allowed it to cascade softly over her body. I did not use any other product to wash her, since it is impossible to rinse conditioner from very thick hair. The only conditioner I used was an occasional lemon squeezed over her skin or, on special occasions, a product in the Drug Store called Colesterol. It washes out easily and makes the hair very silky, shiny, and unbelievably easy to manage. Great therapy for people hair also.
> 
> In the 5 and 10 or Drug Stores they have a large plastic comb for people hair. It has kind of distorted teeth. It detangles the hair very gently, before the mats become problematic. Gently work from the outside in. Of course, you should brush any long-haired dog regularly to maintain texture and sheen. This is very relaxing for the dog.
> 
> I never again had a problem with Yum Yum's long, thick coat. She was magnificent.
> 
> I had a baby scissors with rounded tips. I cut the hair beneath her eyes short regularly. Therefore, she never had any tear stains. When her cousin, who had very straight Maltese hair, first started visiting, she had ugly copper wings under her eyes. I started cutting that hair very short when I was babysitting. Eventually, she had no tear stains either.[/B]


I know many have said that Johnson's baby shampoo is very drying. Have you had any problems with that on her hair or skin? Just curious. 
[/B][/QUOTE]

Johnson's Baby shampoo is very drying. It strips the natural oils out of the coat. I'm surprised you haven't had problems with it.
[/B][/QUOTE]

No problems for us, just great results.
[/B][/QUOTE]

I'm glad to hear you've had great results with it! Every coat is different so I guess you got lucky. Hope it continues to work well!


----------

